# November Throwdown Winner



## bmudd14474 (Dec 20, 2022)

Congrats to 

 DRKsmoking
 for being the overall winner with
Hot Beef Sundae " ,Smoked Roast Beef and Onion Gravy over Whipped Mashed Potatoes with Cheddar and​










And 

 chopsaw
 coming in next with
Pan fried T-Bone pork chop , twice baked mashed potatoes with sour cream and dill gravy .​






And Lastly 

 bauchjw
 Third with
Gravy Two-ways with smoked Turkey Potpie and garlic herb potatoes.​






The judges votes were very close on the last 2.

Great job all. Ill contact you about prizes.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 20, 2022)

Congrats to everyone! All the entries looked bomb but that fried pork chop and dill gravy stole the show for me. Nice work all around guys


----------



## DougE (Dec 20, 2022)

Congrats to all. Every one looked delicious, but Jed's  pot pie was my pick. I'm into comfort foods, especially this time of year, and that would really hit the spot.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

Great job guys! I'd be thrilled to sit down and eat any of those three meals!

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 20, 2022)

Congrats all!  Very nice work all around!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2022)

Nice job to you all!  Like 

 Brokenhandle
 said, I’d be more than happy to sit down to any of those meals!


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 20, 2022)

Congratulations 

 DRKsmoking
  on the win and congratulations to 

 chopsaw
  and 

 bauchjw
  for the follow ups!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 20, 2022)

Three VERY deserving winning meals and great guys!! Congrats all.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 20, 2022)

Congrats guys and all winners to me !

Keith


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 20, 2022)

Yous guys done did good, gooder, and goodest. I'ds be prouds to set me down to a plate of anys of thems.

Chris


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 20, 2022)

Great work all around! Perfect 3 course meal lol.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 20, 2022)

Congrats David in the win! That was my vote! It was a hard call between that and Chop’s, but the over the top plate won me over I had a heck of a time getting a good plate pick, I knew I was outclassed as soon as I saw the entries! Great work!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 20, 2022)

Thank you everyone for the voting and to Brian for all the work he puts into this.
And to 

 bauchjw
 Jed, and 

 chopsaw
 Rich for their entries and great cooks/smokes

This was fun, and a treat to be part of this group. 

Thank you everyone, And Merry Christmas

David


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2022)

Congratulations to all.   I could never make a plate as good as these three entries


----------



## tbern (Dec 20, 2022)

Congrats to all 3 entries, all looked great!! And congratulations to David on the win, nice job!!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 20, 2022)

Congrats DRK! Cool and creative presentation!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks 


 tbern
 and 

 indaswamp


Keith it was fun to make and yes little off center for my thinking, lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks 

 kilo charlie
  for the comment

David


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 21, 2022)

All excellent dishes and my hat's off to everyone. David, congratulations on the win!!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 21, 2022)

All a thing of beauty. Nice work fellas !


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2022)

Congrats Fellas!
All your entries were winners!
Al


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Dec 21, 2022)

Congrats, they all look great!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 21, 2022)

Congrats to all three of y'all! Every one of the entries is a winner in my book. Was a hard choice to make when it came to voting. But had to go with 

 DRKsmoking
 just on the presentation. Had to vote with my eyes since I got left out of the taste testing again!

Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 21, 2022)

Awesome job by all congratulations

Warren


----------



## cutplug (Dec 21, 2022)

Yup, all three are winner's in my cook book!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 21, 2022)

A trio of great cooks there, nice work fellas! RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks Charles 

 GonnaSmoke
 and Jim 

 JLeonard


For the comments, it was fun as always

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 21, 2022)

Congratulations to Chris and Jed on excellent entries.  David that was a really great idea for plating--congrats on the win.
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 22, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Congratulations to Chris and Jed on excellent entries.  David that was a really great idea for plating--congrats on the win.
> Gary



Thank you Gary for the comment

Was a fun cook and tasted good also

David


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 22, 2022)

DRKsmoking
 . . .Two in a row. . .Very impressive!

Congratulations,

John


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 22, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> DRKsmoking
> . . .Two in a row. . .Very impressive!
> 
> Congratulations,
> ...



Thanks John

I am honored that folks like what I whip up

David


----------

